# Some pictures from Japfest 2011



## JayJay (Apr 19, 2010)

and a video


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

wow i like that wide arched r33 looks amazing


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

Wait - Japfest and BEUT is parked up?! Run out of fuel Steve?


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

Does anyone know anymore on the wide arch gts??? looks mean as....


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Does anyone know who the mnp r33 belonged to they ended up in flames?
Poor bugger!

Bob


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

Wasnt BEUT was it? :nervous: Thats a great car so I really hope not.


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Really really hope not!!!!! 
Fingers crossed it wasn't steves car!
Bob


----------



## ragt20 (Jun 28, 2003)

fourtoes said:


> Does anyone know who the mnp r33 belonged to they ended up in flames?
> Poor bugger!
> 
> Bob


was a R34 iirc. 

YouTube - Skyline burns at japfest 2011. 

very sad sight


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

ragt20 said:


> was a R34 iirc.
> 
> YouTube - Skyline burns at japfest 2011.
> 
> very sad sight


very sad


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

It looks like Alex Khateeb's car


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

Shit a brick how frustrating would that have been!


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

yep I think it is him from what I can see in the video aswell,looks like no-one was hurt though!


----------



## ragt20 (Jun 28, 2003)

from what I heard, owner went out for a track session, noticed a problem with the car, came out, had a look, thought he'd sorted the problem got back on track and very soon car started smoking, came back out straight away, parked up, and smoke soon turned to full on flames.

hopefully someone will confirm that or whatever happend,


----------



## Rabster (May 8, 2011)

The car was parked outside my stand when it happend there was a smell of melting plastic then a bang lots more smoke followed by flames the Marshals took a bit to long getting to it and when they did it seemed the dosed the car from engine bay back including inside which has ruined the inside of that stuff wont clean easily


----------



## Rabster (May 8, 2011)

Looks like a possible electrical fault nothing left of the wiring loom in the bay but the flames would have done alot of damage very quick....


----------



## nismo.gt500 (Apr 19, 2007)

OMG. Thats a shame..:bawling:
Looks like a really mean 34. poor guy


----------



## Matze (Jun 3, 2009)

Oh crap!
Hope you're able to get the damage fixed.

@ JayJay: Do you have more pictures and information of the R33 GTST? It lookes damn nice!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

The oil breather pipe is completely missing so may have overheated. With it being oil fumes arther than oil it's more subsceptable to catching light. The remaining breather pipe is only cable tied to the cross member so if this was the same maybe the tie broke and the pipe fell onto the open cam cover and got hot. I may be wrong but if that was the cause then it just goes to show what can happen when a simple solution (rubber hoses and cable ties) goes wrong


----------



## REDWOOD (Apr 21, 2010)

Real shame as the car was tearing up the track just before.


----------



## GT-GARAGE (May 12, 2008)

yep was my car guys 

melted the wires by the turbo causing it to arc out and cause a fire

only ran it at 1.6bar today it had done a whole day on the dyno @ over 2bar last friday with no issues 

tho i think the problem was a breather pipe that came off in the first session in that area and had no time between sessions to clean off the excess oil,think i'll just miss the session next time,and the slicks where just coming in too!

could have been better marshals where not really with it 

need a loom,dash fan/heater and a verey good clean :thumbsup:


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

Damn shame about you car. 
but i'm sure you'll get it sorted :thumbsup:

Tib


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

Matze said:


> Oh crap!
> Hope you're able to get the damage fixed.
> 
> @ JayJay: Do you have more pictures and information of the R33 GTST? It lookes damn nice!


belongs to a chap called Niel, the kit was fitted by him

Project Zeemax


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

I was out in the same session when this happened - the car was loosing some fluid when i came up behind, so I stayed off line on a couple of corners and watched to see if his engine was going to expire, but he obviously not aware of the loss, or the fact that a much faster car was behind - he then pulled off into the pit lane (I would imagine something had already alerted him to a problem) and we then saw the smoke from the track.

I'm gutted for the Guy - he didn't deserve that.


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

However, comimg back to the point.... There seemed to be a lot of cars breaking down this year....

Is it poor maintenance, trying for too much power or something else?????

I had a Honda Civic R engine blow in front of me, 2 Evo's near on explode and a Scooby (I think) blacked flagged due to Black smoke..

Anyone know why???


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

GT-GARAGE said:


> need a loom,dash fan/heater and a verey good clean :thumbsup:


What a bugger. I was the other side of the circuit when I saw the smoke.
Best of luck with the repair and it will need a very good clean.


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

Damn thats not a pretty sight. Dont know what I would do if my car was burning in front of me, must be a very helpless feeling! At least it seems damage is minimal and its mainly needing a good cleanup.


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

dan-hipgrave said:


> At least it seems damage is minimal and its mainly needing a good cleanup.


I hate to see your idea of 'maximum' damage... lol

Rich.


----------



## JayJay (Apr 19, 2010)

I was all the way back over in the car park when i saw the flames  gutted for you matey but hopefully it wont take to long to fix


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

YouTube - Skyline burns at japfest 2011.

Not a good sight ever...


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

If any good could come from this, it will be that perhaps we should carry fire extinguishers more often...

R.


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

I've not seen this car before and looked mint. 
Such a sad sight to see.
Now I know why I carry two extinguisher in my car, I would hate to have to stand watching my car burn and unable to do nothing but watch it...


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm not sure if he is or isn't - but I can understand how he feels as some low lifes a lots of years ago set fire to my S4 estate, and I had to stand back and see my pride and joy go up in flames - the fire brigade took 30 mins to turn up...

And I sell bloody fire extinguishers....


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

i was there and saw this. damn shame as it looked awesome on track was going really, really well -very fast, beautiful car. - i would relocate the breather pipes though.

the marshalls were poor to say the least. i would have been fuming if it was my car.
on board fire extinguishers are vital. i have 2 in my car.

with regards to other cars having issues, the blue new shape scooby, all decalled up, threw all its coolant over me!, i caught it up, was attempting a pass, then bam, windscreen full of it. as you will know if that happens you can not use your wipers as it makes it worse, smears it.
next corner i nearly skidded off the track. i decided to hold back after that as it was my first sessions and just 3rd lap...

great day though.

hope you get the motor fixed mate and not too much damage done. - good luck.


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

Shame about the 34, However I suspect it looks a lot worse than it is, Could the owner post some pics of it once its had a clean please ?


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

Sorry to see this alex,hope you get her back on the road soon


----------



## GT-GARAGE (May 12, 2008)

"the fact that a much faster car was behind"

i was doing a passanger ride for a young lady from toyo on slicks she was abit uneasy about the lack of grip with no heat so just a bit of fun..

i saw you when we came out of the pits but that was it i did not notice you come within even 300yards even in tip toeing round the track day traffic you did not come behind us if you had come up behind i would have let you by no problem its a track day...

if i remember i did 1 lap car was ok then the second we slowed down at tower as some smoke came in the footwell i don't think anybody went by till i was nearly at the pit entry think the tyres where still cold.

a bit of track day fever there but thanks for the kind words on other note

anyway... 

didn't have time to clean the oil off between the sessions so it's completely my fault next time i'll ditch the £35 session and clean the oil off 

i got out of the car after i heard a bang and walked round the front just smoke at this point i had and extinguisher in the car but the Marshall would not let me back to the car so i watched a small fire become a big fire and an even bigger fire when they got there.....great!


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

No problems at all... 

Still gutted about the car - is it possible to get it back to how it was?

Rich.


----------



## RKTuning (Nov 7, 2005)

GT-GARAGE said:


> "the fact that a much faster car was behind"
> 
> i was doing a passanger ride for a young lady from toyo on slicks she was abit uneasy about the lack of grip with no heat so just a bit of fun..
> 
> ...


I would of told the marshall to **** off it's my car and i'm doing what i can to put it out!!!!
sorry to hear the problems
Ron


----------



## graham1987 (Jul 29, 2010)

This happened right in front on me, cleaning the fire extinguisher powder off the 32 as we speak. Really feel for you mate, hope it looks worse than it actually is, really nice car too.

My view:

Click on pic to view video 



Note the unergency of the marshalls, useless!


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

RKTuning said:


> I would of told the marshall to **** off it's my car and i'm doing what i can to put it out!!!!
> sorry to hear the problems
> Ron



Agreed. If the Marsahlls really were that useless they need a good kicking:chairshot

Hope you get the car back together soon.


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

Hey 'where's there's blame there's a claim'.... might be worth a call or strong worded letter... You never know..

R.


----------



## Rabster (May 8, 2011)

they took to long to get to the car and then took to long in actually dealing with the fire


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

How many extinguishers used for Christ sake.... far too many by far too Marshal's...

Rich.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Blimey! that's heartbreaking... unbelieveable, seeing your beloved GTR burning before your eyes, truly upsetting.


----------



## supra steveo (Jan 8, 2011)

the first marshal's extinguisher was empty so he ran over with a dud then ran off again 

by the way chubby my girlfriend loves you......






....r car  she wants to get one  fine by me


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

supra steveo said:


> the first marshal's extinguisher was empty so he ran over with a dud then ran off again
> 
> by the way chubby my girlfriend loves you......
> 
> ...


I should let her have her way on this one....


----------



## W45TED (Jan 13, 2011)

This is horrible  ditto best of luck with getting her back to normal!


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Shocking pictures and video footage of the 34  Really gutting to see that


----------



## xxl225 (Oct 31, 2005)

wrong log in


----------



## GT-GARAGE (May 12, 2008)

Will sent me this of before it went up in smoke


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Alex, gutted for you. Hope it's all easily fixed and cleaned. I wondered why I didn't bump into you during the afternoon.


----------



## EPRacing (Jul 3, 2007)

Alex Bro I am so sorry to see this happen man. it has taken years for you to make the car as it is an to end up like this is very disappointing. all I can say is that is a race track and they dont have enough extinguishers to go round is a bit of a joke really. If I was you bro I would have done the same as what ron said, **** them and get the extinguishers out of my car and out it out before more damage happens.

I feel so gutted for you man and I will talk to you very soon and am sure you will bring that beast back to life. 

Leon.


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

There are some pics here showing the car on track with smoke...

I think it was the session before it caught fire - but might tell you something

2011

Rich


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

Gutted for you Alex, sorry to hear about this. Car looked amazing. Did your 34 use to be White or was that another you had?
Hope the damage isnt too bad.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I literally would just cry if that was my car, you're taking it well mate. Hope it fixes up!


----------



## tbtstt (Nov 10, 2008)

Absolutely* gutted *to see those pictures. I'd been watching from Quarry Corner and, on the lap prior to this fire, this R34 had popped the most epic flame from the exhaust. I was sitting with my camera in hand waiting for it to return but I didn't see it come round again.

I feared the car had retired with a mechanical failure (for which I would feel bad enough for the owner), but this is even more awful to see. I hope it looks worse then it actually is and the car can be restored to its former glory quickly.


----------



## Krambry (Oct 24, 2008)

sorry to see this Alex,, was a cracking car,, seeing u around the track looked awesome, hope there's not to much heat damage on the metal work.


----------



## GT-GARAGE (May 12, 2008)

i thought i would add this sent to me from a media friend from bigpower.co.uk

R34 - Japfest .. sad to see - Bigpower.co.uk

"I saw this happening ! its a shame as it was a really good looking and very fast car I was out in my mates GTR at the same time as this was on track and we couldn't keep up and the GTR i was in had 600bhp at the wheels so christ knows what this was running ? 
He pulled up beside us in the pitlane with brand new stickered tyres on too so probably only got about 10 mile on them......
Driver was a bit erratic and did pull off some rather dubious overtake / undertake moves so I am suprised he didn't get a black flag.....even so no a nice way to lose your pride and joy......."

Chubby bit weird to say i was in the way but as i said i though i had never seen you behind me.....anyhoo i wil have a big update for the car soon


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

That was a bad moment - I saw the car in smoke and can't imagine what the owner felt like.

On the same day I can show you a happier moment:



Hopefully more shots like this at CC in 2012.


----------

